# Trail Dog Passion



## BenTX (Dec 12, 2010)

If this is already a thread I'm sorry, I did a few searches and didn't find anything and I think it's a great topic.

So let's see pictures of those trail dogs!

Mine's name is Roo, she's a 5 year old blue Heeler. Did a 12.5 mile ride with her the other day, when this was taken. Picture quality is poor, iPhone sucks at focusing. But I still like the pic.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

love the trail dogs!...... in before the haters.


"dogs with passion" > search


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Anyone have the link of the dog the jumped the gap handy?
It was popular a few months ago, I'd really like to see that again.

The one where the dog jumped a good 10 feet or so.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Does your dog just run along side you? My trail has signs everywhere that all pets must be on a leash, and I know they like to write tickets. Just wondering how you pull it off, as I'd love to take my dog with me.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

McGuinness, my Irish Setter always enjoys cold weather rides.


----------



## BenTX (Dec 12, 2010)

Gritter said:


> Does your dog just run along side you? My trail has signs everywhere that all pets must be on a leash, and I know they like to write tickets. Just wondering how you pull it off, as I'd love to take my dog with me.


The trails here in Austin are mostly off-leash areas except around the entrances, but it's not very heavily enforced even then.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> Anyone have the link of the dog the jumped the gap handy?
> It was popular a few months ago, I'd really like to see that again.
> 
> The one where the dog jumped a good 10 feet or so.


This one?


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd love to take my Ridgeback with me. He'd love to run. 

Just way too many rattle snakes and other bikers on the trails. 
I's hate to see him get bitten or hit by a bike or run into another rider and either cause the rider to get hurt or get hurt himself. 

While he would love it and I'd lime to have him with me; it's just not the responsible thing to do I don't think.


----------



## Hash29 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is my hound Dutch. He is a 2 years old and fuuullll of energy. He loves to go to the trails with me. I choose to keep him on leash for a couple of reasons. 
1- Its the law. 2- Haunting run ins from the past.

My friend and I were riding two years ago and came across a family hiking with a German Shepard and a mix of some sort. The lady said oh don't worry they don't bite just about the time the Shepard was latching on to my pals calf. I know that the majority of dogs off leash would do nothing but sniff and go about their business but I want to avoid any possible run ins.

I may not go very fast with him on leash but I enjoy the ride none the less.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This is Whiskers, a friend's little champ, she ran an all-day 38 mile ride yesterday.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Great thread, theres no way I could take my dog with me. he would see an animal and be gone. haha. Not to mention snakes and ticks that would get him.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Joel. said:


> he would see an animal and be gone.


Yep, that's Jack for you. I took him a few times, he can run like the wind and it makes him so damn happy.

However, spending 6 heart wrenching hours (in a piece of land surrounded by roads and farmers with guns and cattle) looking for my dog who thought the deer that ran in front of him looked like a fun pal? That cured me of running him off leash.

He's lucky it took so long to find him, he'd likely be dead by my hand if I'd found him sooner 

Both my guys get a good long run on leash every morning on the local MUP, tires 'em out just the same.....

@ Mtn-Rider, does Whiskers keep his boots on the whole time? Impressive if so, we never could get those darn things to stay in place, they'd flip around upside down, flop off, etc. Great lookin' pup too!


----------



## bronx (Jun 3, 2009)

Little Aggnes jumped into this picture in rabit valley, fruita.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, that's Jack for you. I took him a few times, he can run like the wind and it makes him so damn happy.
> 
> However, spending 6 heart wrenching hours (in a piece of land surrounded by roads and farmers with guns and cattle) looking for my dog who thought the deer that ran in front of him looked like a fun pal? That cured me of running him off leash.
> 
> He's lucky it took so long to find him, he'd likely be dead by my hand if I'd found him sooner


I've got one dog that would do this and another that would feel the need to protect me from every other trail user, 2-legged or 4-legged, so they stay home. They love following me around when I'm riding in the backyard, though. That's taking the "catch me if you can" game to a whole new level!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

BenTX said:


> If this is already a thread I'm sorry, I did a few searches and didn't find anything and I think it's a great topic.
> 
> So let's see pictures of those trail dogs!
> 
> Mine's name is Roo, she's a 5 year old blue Heeler. Did a 12.5 mile ride with her the other day, when this was taken. Picture quality is poor, iPhone sucks at focusing. But I still like the pic.


Ben,

You didn't recently go to Government Canyon in San Antonio did you 

Nice looking Aussie Cattle dog, I had a room mate that had one... tough as nails, but not much of a trail dog back then


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> @ Mtn-Rider, does Whiskers keep his boots on the whole time? Impressive if so, we never could get those darn things to stay in place, they'd flip around upside down, flop off, etc. Great lookin' pup too!


Thanks, the velcro on the booties keeps them on but occasionally one will come off if she tries to run too fast. Last week our group backtracked the route when one of the booties was missing and recovered it! It's bigger dogs that kick the booties off more easily with their stronger kick and fling them right off. Somebody needs to invent some really lightweight booties so they stay in place. We need weight weenies for doggies!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

JMH and I love our trail dog. She is an Aussie / Border Collie mix from a ranch's working line. Good to go for miles and miles. If you have ever seen Niner's trail dog t-shirt, she might look familiar...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

A new thread is not bad, but if you want to see all the sweet trail dogs posted before,  here's  the link to the thread. Here's my little guy from the last time I took him on the trails.


----------



## BenTX (Dec 12, 2010)

Fat Bob said:


> Ben,
> 
> You didn't recently go to Government Canyon in San Antonio did you
> 
> Nice looking Aussie Cattle dog, I had a room mate that had one... tough as nails, but not much of a trail dog back then


Nope, haven't riddin down in SA yet, been ridin in Ausin since I moved here a couple years ago, need to branch out and have fun in some more cities. I'm going up to ft worth this weekend but unfortunately the dog will have to be boarded, relatives I'm staying with can't handle any more dogs in their house.


----------



## dirtdiva (Apr 1, 2006)

Ana following my line on the rock. She's a Catahoula Leopard.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Thanks, the velcro on the booties keeps them on but occasionally one will come off if she tries to run too fast. Last week our group backtracked the route when one of the booties was missing and recovered it! It's bigger dogs that kick the booties off more easily with their stronger kick and fling them right off. Somebody needs to invent some really lightweight booties so they stay in place. We need weight weenies for doggies!


I found a light tape job on the velcro just to keep it from tearing loose does wonders. Just make sure it's not too tight on the paw by checking each paws full range motion. Sort of like tape job on a football cleat or a boxer's glove.


----------



## steven.c (Aug 6, 2009)

About 10% of my riding is alone... the woofer is along for the other 90%.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Here's Barley, my Rhodesian Ridgeback. He's good for up to 50 miles a day.


----------



## smitham (Nov 9, 2010)

I love seeing all these dogs! I have 2 that I want to take on the trails so bad. My hubby and I see other dogs off leash on the trail, but we are just not comfortable yet with our boys off leash. As soon as they saw something interesting we fear they would run off. We plan on working with them in 2011, so hopefully I will have great pics then. Here are my Rogue and Selkie! Rogue is all grown up here, but Selkie is just a pup in his picture. But he was the cutest pup EVER.


----------



## tfraser (Feb 17, 2007)

Rusty The Red Heeler. He would see the bike being loaded and beat me up. He knew good times were a comin' RIP Old Buddy. Lift a leg.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

50 miles, really?  That seems like a lot, even for a dog bred to hunt and kill lions - Fine looking specimen he is too  I find these days they seem darker in colouring than when we had one in the 70's, were more light brown/sand/dry grass which would blend into the dry grasslands of Africa. I'd love my little guy to be able to handle 10, but don't think he could.



Vader said:


> Here's Barley, my Rhodesian Ridgeback. He's good for up to 50 miles a day.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

LyNx said:


> 50 miles, really?  That seems like a lot, even for a dog bred to hunt and kill lions - Fine looking specimen he is too  I find these days they seem darker in colouring than when we had one in the 70's, were more light brown/sand/dry grass which would blend into the dry grasslands of Africa. I'd love my little guy to be able to handle 10, but don't think he could.


I rounded up, but he's done a 47 mile route several times, and not in the summer. He is darker than all the Ridgebacks I see. His dad was the South African Champion in 2005. He was imported to the US and bred with the Southern United States AKC Champion. His original owners paid about the same as a high end bike for him then left him to rot in the backyard before surrendering him to Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue, where I found him. Now he lives in a forest and runs and rides almost everyday. He's bigger than most Ridgebacks too at 145ish pounds.


----------



## OutdoorOBW (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures. My mutt doesn't go on rides with me but she does go on many of the day hikes I do. This is a picture of her from last winter after one of the big storms we got. She loves the snow as do I.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

my boy is Copper a red poodle... he broke his leg last summer chassing some deer... he was always good for 20 or so.. but loved to find the deer!! The vet says he should be 90% next summer.. I will have to take it easy on him!! 

He now has a Titanium plate in his leg!! or as I like to say my FS carbon RZ140!!!
JEM


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Be careful with your dogs*

Last weekend I saw a guy desperately looking for his dog in a Columbia River Gorge remote trail. That dog is dead meat if he is not found before dark hits. I looked around but could not find the dog. The reason I fear for his safety is exposure in the cold, falls off cliffs, and predators. Train your dog or risk losing him....


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Gritter said:


> Does your dog just run along side you? My trail has signs everywhere that all pets must be on a leash, and I know they like to write tickets. Just wondering how you pull it off, as I'd love to take my dog with me.


We'll, inspired by this here thread, and watching videos, I took the dogs out pulling today in the snow, made a video. Really great fun, on a 1x1 (SS) with large marge and Maxiss Hookworms 24" x 2.5"










[YOUTUBE="kOZYab_m5Nc"]kOZYab_m5Nc[/YOUTUBE]

First ride on freshly built Surly 1x1 on the snow with my dogs, Surly and Soma.

We got into it, and I was standing up, cranking on the pedals, and they pulled my fat-ass up a pretty decent hill. All this is like gravel and woodchips, under a few inches of paint... I mean, snow. Just wait 'till I get a doggie dictionary, the bungie leads, and x-type harnesses.

Bike Build:

Frame: 2010 Surly 1x1 in "Cash Black" 18"
Forke: 2009 Surly 1x1=11 Rat Ride Anniversay Edition
Tires: 24"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworm
Tubes: Q Tubes 24" x 2.4 - 2.75" 32mm Presta Valve
Wheels: Surly Large Marge 24" x 65mm 1x1=11 Rat Ride Anniversary Edition
Hubs: Surly 1x1=11 Rat Ride Anniversary Edition 135mm O.L.D. rear / 100mm front
Cog/FreeWheel: White Industries Trials 18t
Chain: KMC Z 51 HG IG Brown
Chain Tensioners: Two (2) Surly Tuggnut Tensioners (both sides)
Crankset: Surly Mr. Whirly Singlespeed 180mm - Black
Bottom Bracket: Chris King 
Chainring: Surly 33t Stainless 94mm BCD
Pedals: generic
Saddle: Brooks B-17 - Black
Post: Kalloy SP-267 UNO - Black 27.2mm x 350mm
Brake Levers: Avid FR-5 - Black
Brake Calipers: Avid BB-7 2010
Brake Rotors: Dirty Dog Bone Burner 203mm Front / 160mm Rear
Brake Cables: Jagwire Hyper Cable and Housings
Handlebar: Soma Clarence 660mm Wide x 1.5" Rise x 25.4" Bar Clamp (Black)
Stem: Azonic Shorty 70mm 1 1/8" x 25.4mm clamp - Black
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock on Black
Cage: Ahearne Spaceman Bicycle Flask Holster
Bottle: Surly Hip Flask
Headset: Chris King 1 1/8" No Threadset Black Sotto Voce
Headset Spacers: Origin 8 Alloy Spacers 1 1/8" x 20mm (x2 = 40mm stack) - Black

Here are some before and after the ride pics:


----------



## 3PU (Mar 7, 2009)

I love seeing these happy dogs!


----------



## KeepItSimpleSpeed (Sep 25, 2004)

You all have some great looking pups! Chuky - you've got a really cool looking Aussie mix.

Here are my girls. Maple's the wire haired Viszla in front. Rasta is the border collie mix in back....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i wish my dog would ride trails with me but she's just to old now (12), and on top of that she's a beagle so i wish anyone good luck with her off the leash.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Dude that last pic is sick with the pooch on the ledge! I have an older dog that I like to bring to the parks to chill by the car while I ride and had my balls busted by the rangers for it. Long live dogs on rides! (And chillin at parks with water while I roll.)


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

There are some beautiful dogs in the thread. Thanks for posting! I will get some pics of my dog when we go out riding/hiking/snowshoeing. I never seem to ever take pictures when we are out doing things.


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

This is Appa. She is a Mnt Feist that lives to Ride in dads truck, squirrel hunt, and run the trails with me.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Trail doggin' for six months and my 5 yr old golden loves it!


----------



## huwe (Jul 10, 2010)

*Most reliable riding buddy I"ve got*

I love this thread. Here is my pup from a couple days back. He thrives in the diverse weather. AKC lab. Her name is Cricket, she is awesome and dopey like a good lab should be.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

here is my trail companion


----------



## kleinrider1 (Sep 16, 2010)

brankulo said:


> here is my trail companion


Beautiful Vizsla. I just got one a month or so ago. She's 3 months now. Hopefully will have her riding the trails with me when the weather gets a little nicer in a few months.


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

yes, beautiful Vizsla!

Here is mine. He's almost 4 years old now, I got a good 18 mile ride in with him yesterday.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a Goldie Im training to be a trail dog, she is amazing -SOOO smart!! Forgive the santa outfit, xmas card photo shoot.


----------



## dustyrider (Feb 19, 2004)

*A dusty Blue.*

Heeler FTW!


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i have a potcake id love to take with me but am afraid of the gators here in florida.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

These are not my photos nor my dogs. In fact, I don't even know who's dogs or photos these are. This thread has popped up before and these photos were in it and I thought they were simply awesome. Anyways... sorry I can't give credit for these photos, but if they are yours and you read this, chime in!




























That last one is one of my favorite photos of all time here on MTBR.


----------



## BenTX (Dec 12, 2010)

dustyrider said:


> Heeler FTW!


awesome picture. love heelers. mine's 5 years old now, and yours?


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's Eddie rocking the singletrack in Marin Co. He's a 6 year old American Foxhound. He can go for about 20 miles on a cool, wet day. I keep him at home on hot days and early summer when the rock are just drying out and are sharp.

I tried the Ruff-wear booties for him but he hated them. Eddie has split his paws before and you have to keep an eye on it. I'll put some Paw Guard balm from four paws before and afterwards. Also make sure to check for ticks on cold days. We take breaks every two miles or so.

I see a lot of riders with dogs in central Marin. Vizlas seem to be the fastest.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I put these in the long thread, but who cares.

Mutt appreciation:

















Shot in Southern NH/Maine


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

As long as we're sharing photos of the kids...

These are my Trail Doggies:











They don't go with me when I ride but they backpack like crazy


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

bobbykeller said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the name...:thumbsup:

Here's Abby & Dora...you may see them in Bent Creek from time-to-time....

Before & During......

















...& After.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm sure my dogs would love trail riding but I just don't trust them off leash (I know this is easily remedied through training, etc.)

I've got a German Wirehair Pointer and Vizsla . . . the GWP would dig it more than the Vizsla (he's a lazy SOB).


----------



## dustyrider (Feb 19, 2004)

BenTX said:


> awesome picture. love heelers. mine's 5 years old now, and yours?


She'll be 7 in Feb. so many years of riding memories!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

She'd never last a whole trail...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^^ LOL. The look on the face says: "Don't even think about it bub."


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

cant imagine how vizsla could be lazy, lol. mine is energy bomb ready to explode anytime.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

brankulo said:


> cant imagine how vizsla could be lazy, lol. mine is energy bomb ready to explode anytime.


Oh he used to be, thats for sure and now the GWHP fills that role. I think I'm using the term "lazy" relative to his former self too. He's no slouch, but he's not the firecracker he used to be. He also hates bikes for some weird reason that I've never been able to figure out.


----------



## kirikiki (Dec 28, 2010)

a question, how many miles you can walk a dog without it being unhealthy for him?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

kirikiki said:


> a question, how many miles you can walk a dog without it being unhealthy for him?


Dogs can over extend themselves. Some will tell you they have had enough by findng shade and laying down. If they do this, give 'em a break time. Always have enough water for yor K9 friend wherever you go.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Sarguy said:


> Dogs can over extend themselves. Some will tell you they have had enough by findng shade and laying down. If they do this, give 'em a break time. Always have enough water for yor K9 friend wherever you go.


I agree, I like to stop every two miles and regroup with the doggy and check the view out for a few minutes. My dog will start out fast for at least half an hour and by the end of a loop on the local trail he just trots at his own pace. I'll stop and wait for him after some of the fun downhill bits and he waits for me on top of some climbs. Love it!

I also carry a bag of small milkbones that works as a great incentive for him


----------



## dustyrider (Feb 19, 2004)

kirikiki said:


> a question, how many miles you can walk a dog without it being unhealthy for him?


Depends on the breed and their conditioning. My blue has run for well over 20 miles, it is hard to say mile for mile since she runs ahead, behind, and beside. 
She is very good about pacing herself after the first few miles even with other dogs.

I enjoy being outside with my dog so I like to pace myself with her especially on the ups. The fast, long, strictly downhill rides means; she stays at home. 
However she does do a few DH runs ever year just for kicks!

Keep an eye on your dog's head. When they hang their head while running instead of holding it up they are very tired and risk over exertion, which we all know feels horrible, except your furry friend will push through that feeling and hurt themselves, even run themselves to death.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, unlike humans, dogs will strive to please even going so far as to push beyond their limits. When I take my little guy on the trail, it's for him and at his speed. We stop regularly for rest and water with our Caribbean heat, also don't go too far, maybe 7 miles max, more around 5 normally.


kirikiki said:


> a question, how many miles you can walk a dog without it being unhealthy for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't even go into the garage without our little ***** flipping out. She's been running with me since she was about 8 months. The vet gave her clearance to build up to 20 miles by her 1 year birthday. She's 2 now and logged about 2000 miles in 2010. She now has to be run daily or will do backflips out of pent up energy.

Are you going to ride, or just take pictures? 









Yep - still here. Let's go.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

We used to ride with 2 of our German Shepard's, we would only take them on fire roads or trails where there were not any riders. Never took them on tight single track mainly due to them getting in the way of another rider. They always ran in front of us and led the way.


----------



## kirikiki (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks to all


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I really have to figure out how to post pictures. We have a Pointer-Boxer mix (we think) that LOVES to run along on bike rides. She's an awesome trail dog. Chloe's ONLY shortcoming is she feels the need to follow whoever is in the lead. That's fine when she's with one of the group, but when I get tired and someone passes me, off she goes with the stranger and there's no calling her back. I then have to find energy I didn't know I had and catch up to my dog. I guess she's building up my stamina.


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

BenTX said:


> If this is already a thread I'm sorry, I did a few searches and didn't find anything and I think it's a great topic.
> 
> So let's see pictures of those trail dogs!
> 
> Mine's name is Roo, she's a 5 year old blue Heeler. Did a 12.5 mile ride with her the other day, when this was taken. Picture quality is poor, iPhone sucks at focusing. But I still like the pic.


"Roo" looks a lot like my trail companion, Kayda, also a 5 yr old Blue Heeler!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

chuky said:


> JMH and I love our trail dog. She is an Aussie / Border Collie mix from a ranch's working line. Good to go for miles and miles. If you have ever seen Niner's trail dog t-shirt, she might look familiar...


That's a beautiful dog. I have an ACD/BC mix too. She is a workaholic.

Here she is, looking kind of happy, on a 5 mile run. We went out for 10 miles today, and she is sleeping peacefully in "her" chair.



















She's playing with her 14 week old buddy, and future trail dog extroadinaire. He's a lab/aussie mix.










I love all the dogs on this thread!


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

I took my dog with me the other night. She's a yellow lab. She would run 10 feet in front of me. She kept looking back and thus slowing down that I would almost run her over. Very annoying. This was the rails to trails late at night, no one else out (20 deg out). I think I'll stick to leash running her through the neighborhood first, then hitting the trail on my own.


----------



## Pepsi (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

I need to get pictures of my girl in action (she is at 70 lbs now) but when she was young she was my number one cheerleader


----------



## mmills416 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just started taking my female German Shepherd with me on easy single track rides. She was awesome and had a blast. On her first ride we meet a new guy who had the same bike as me and she ran in between us on her first outing. We encountered walkers with two other dogs and she layed down on comand until I told her to get up. She is a protection trained dog which trained here to heal perfectly and down on comand at full speed without hesitation. We have a male which is stronger with the protection work which my wife won't let me take riding with me. He wonders a bit and he takes everything to personal. The female is more happy go lucky and wouldn't bite unless somebody hit me with a walking stick or I told her to. Hopefully I can get the both of them out together because it sure enriches your lives together. There seem to be a stronger bond between she and I after our first run.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i wish my dog would ride trails with me but she's just to old now (12), and on top of that she's a beagle so i wish anyone good luck with her off the leash.


Beagles for the win!!


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

My old dog Scooby. 13 years of aweome times.









The new guy, Ronyn, over a year ago. His first time on a trail. I was on foot, he was too young for bike yet.









A few months later.









This past fall.









My old dog very rarely needed a leash and was good at staying out of the way. The new guy is way too friendly still, and kept on a leash most of the time unless we're well away from other people, or it's after dark and others aren't likely. He's also really good at staying out of the way, and also trucks right along with the leash if needed. Once he hit 14 months I really started letting him run. In the cooler weather I've been doing 12+ miles fairly regularly with him, a good portion of it leashed on dirt roads. He still chases his tail in the yard when we get home.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

My Border Collies; Katey and Ben








Katey ran up behind me one day to my shock looking like this. Rinsed her mouth out with a big drink of water and no additional bleeding. Never really figured out what happened and she didn't appear phased in the least








At home


----------



## mmills416 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like she took a digger. Dogs are so tuff.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Great Pics, Kinda like how I feel with a nice fresh breeze in my face...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

It's in the other thread AFAIR, but I'll post it here as well. I almost rolled on the ground when I saw my guy "assisting" with trail clearing.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Paladin54 said:


> I took my dog with me the other night. She's a yellow lab. She would run 10 feet in front of me. She kept looking back and thus slowing down that I would almost run her over. Very annoying. This was the rails to trails late at night, no one else out (20 deg out). I think I'll stick to leash running her through the neighborhood first, then hitting the trail on my own.


It's take practice, but they'll get the hang of staying out front and out of the way. I don't mind it so much, it keeps me on my toes! Literally.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Went snowshoeing with the pups the other day...

Before:









During:









After:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Hilarious bit from NSMB :lol:


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

zdfdsf


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

This is my buddy Bentley. We already had one great dog but he was too small to be a trail dog. I had my heart set on an australian shepherd but I knew my allergies would not be able to handle such a furry shedding dog. So after some research and breed consideration I was able to talk the wife into it letting me get a big dog for a trail companion. I got her to go see a little 12 week old golden retriever poodle. Obviously I went with the money in my pocket prepared to take it home which we did  He adjusted really well to us but was a little bit of a goofy handful, he still steps all over us. I then anxiously awaited letting him grow until he could join me on the trail. We did little walks and hikes and stuff but I needed him to be big and strong. Sure enough he was joining me on rides. I used something called k9 Bike jogger which I highly recomend for training or just keeping him close and out of harms way. At that time we lived in Salt Lake and rode very busy downhill trails so it was important for his safety to stay close on the journey uphill and on flats and downs I set him free. Since then we have done so many rides all over the place. He is a great trail dog and I can't imagine riding without him. He is an incredible dog and I am enjoying his time by my side completely because I know he will not be able to do it forever. So in excess of pictures and this essay I introduce Bentley my best friend.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

(fat) Albert arrived yesterday!


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love this thread! I want to take all these doggies home with me. and go for a ride! I wish I would have trained my dogs more to do this stuff


----------



## gambas (Jan 25, 2010)

Now look well, the danger is not where you think it is....... be carefull to the "wolf"


And after a good ride, my akita need to sleep. Someone says that akita's dog sleep all the day????


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow. There sure are some awfully nice pooches on here.


----------



## watkinscapital (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, I'll play. Don't have any really recent pics, the one of Ryder running was his first off leash bike ride (its an open field with dirt road).


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

My traildog name Balfa.

unfortunateley i have to keep him on leash as he tend to go with whatever bike is in front of him...all bikers are friend for Balfa.


i use dog sled slings and harness, combine with a small pole that sticks up front of my front wheel.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

This is my "hope to be" trail dog. Spartacus AKA Sparky. 
I got him from the local pound on Christmas Eve Day.
He's a mixed Lab, about 2 yrs old. He has behaved OK on several hikes.
I guess with his previous owner, he must have been a house dog, so it seems as if he has a lot of sniffing to catch up on. 
Have yet to see how he does with me on a mtn bike. 
He is a fast runner, so as slow as I am I hope I can keep up with him.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Best thread ever. 

Wish I could take mine. 8 year old German Shorthaired Pointer has the speed and stamina, but would chase the first deer or squirrel she saw. 5 year old hound is too lazy and gets ticked at me if I try to walk him more than half a mile. he just sits, plants, and looks at me like "Take me back home to my sofa. Now."


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

A running dog is a happy dog!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jan 25, 2005)

My Ridgeback on a recent hike. She's got her eye on some cattle..


----------



## davthedude (Feb 12, 2005)

True That!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sarguy said:


> A running dog is a happy dog!


Yes, but a tired one is happier still:thumbsup:


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lenny is more of a hiking/exloring trail dog. It's not safe around here to bike on trail with your dog running lose.
























She loves water retrieving!








There is a tennis ball out there somewhere.








...and resting.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Vermont29er said:


> This past fall.


Love your Shepherds! Are they from working lines? Sounds like it. Mine is and she's 9 and still goes all day.


----------



## mmills416 (Dec 17, 2007)

These are my shepherds. The black one is an outstanding trail dog.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Dex said:


> This is my "hope to be" trail dog. Spartacus AKA Sparky.
> I got him from the local pound on Christmas Eve Day.
> He's a mixed Lab, about 2 yrs old. He has behaved OK on several hikes.
> I guess with his previous owner, he must have been a house dog, so it seems as if he has a lot of sniffing to catch up on.
> ...


Your guy looks a little like my lab mix.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is Kenda. She had her first good run in with the cholla a few weeks back and ended up with at least a dozen cholla balls in her stomach, chest, and front legs. Lucky she is pretty hairy so most where just tangled in there. Maybe next time she won't geek out and go chasing a bird of into the desert.


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

This is Simon (a Mcnab shepherd) he is in several dog threads kickin around on here. He is 15 months old and loves to run. We hike or ride almost every single day. I was taking a picture of my bike after a somewhat muddy ride Saturday when he walked into the frame. I love this picture :thumbsup: I also included some other pictures of him cause DOGS ROCK!


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

bigworm520 said:


> Your guy looks a little like my lab mix.


Yea, they do look alike! 
And you've got some awesome scenery to take images of her in, than here in MS.
I'm/we're going to make it out that way one of these days!


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, we had our 1st ride together.
Spartacus did great, he would stay up with me till he smelt a "new" smell to check out.So I'd slow down, then he would run to me full speed to catch up.


















The orange collar is for safety, we were riding in the Tombigbee National Forest AKA "The Nox", which we share with the local hunters.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

He skis too


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

Sasha, my pit-mix pausing on the chubb and then fighting sleep after


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Subscribing.


----------



## Hash29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Justinbunyon said:


> Sasha, my pit-mix pausing on the chubb and then fighting sleep after


Your hound dog is doing its best lefty impression with that ear standing up :thumbsup:


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

bigworm520 said:


> Your guy looks a little like my lab mix.


Are your dogs part chow? They look like my lab/chow mix.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

knucklesandwich said:


> Are your dogs part chow? They look like my lab/chow mix.


I think there may be a little in there somewhere but the vet said lab/border collie mainly.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Been snowing here so Bella and I waxed the bikes. Since she is ten now she doesnt hit the trails anymore but still loves to fetch


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

My new trail dog. He's only 9 weeks, so it'll be awhile before he's chasing a bike, but he got his first taste of singletrack yesterday. He's a Finnish Lapphund. They are reindeer herding dogs, so he'll be able to handle a nice long ride as long as it isn't too hot outside.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*Lolo's first ride*

her first ride at 10 months old. we did 7 miles in ft. ord.


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm really enjoying this thread! Years ago I lived in Bozeman with my Chocolate lab Jim. She would literally tow me on the leash from my house in town to the trail head. I swear she would run 100 miles plus on a 40 mile ride. She's been gone for about 5 years now. When her Yellow puppy died last year (He lived with some really great folks), I got the itch for another lab. Lola is ready to hit the trails this spring, and I can't wait to get her out there!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Posted this one a while ago got in a nice little argument about taking my Dog out in warm weather....


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

I sure can’t call my trio trail dogs, but the sure do like to follow when I ride around in the field behind the house.

Gary


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

knucklesandwich said:


> Are your dogs part chow? They look like my lab/chow mix.


Vet, just say's Spartacus is a lab/mix.
The Vet School at MSU does the DNA testing, considering having that done to find out exactly what's all in him. 
But they sure do look a lot alike.










Currently in the MTBR Photo Caption Contest


















Is that white that your lab has behind the ears? Sparky has a touch of red behind the ears.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Albert is a tad larger, and we have startet to train him to run with bikes. He was out for about 45mins today before we parted ways.









































I have to have him in his cage when I am working on bikes because there is a lot of fun stuff to eat in the workshop. He goes free in the warehouse.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*question for you guys...*

how often does your dog go out with you? every ride? once a week? twice a week?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

jct said:


> how often does your dog go out with you? every ride? once a week? twice a week?


I'm fortunate to work on a military installation with tons of land. When it's cool enough out, my dog comes to work with me. I'll let her run with me on the first 2 or 3 mile loop, then I put her back in the truck and go out riding for another hour. I ride everyday, but have her with me about three times a week.


----------



## MAD40er (Feb 10, 2011)

DAnREal said:


> Posted this one a while ago got in a nice little argument about taking my Dog out in warm weather....


Dont sweat it man, I used to live in Cape Town, South Africa and had a Siberian Husky. Not many people know that they have a double coat that insulates them in cold temperatures (thermo-regulation), but it also insulates them in warmer climates too. People assume because they were bred as snow dogs, they can't handle hotter climes. You just need to treat them as any other long haired dog in warmer climates.

I used to dirt run him in CT, and never had any issues. Just make sure they have easy access to water.

Whenever it got over 100 degrees, he would just take a swim in the pool!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

MAD40er said:


> Dont sweat it man, I used to live in Cape Town, South Africa and had a Siberian Husky. Not many people know that they have a double coat that insulates them in cold temperatures (thermo-regulation), but it also insulates them in warmer climates too. People assume because they were bred as snow dogs, they can't handle hotter climes. You just need to treat them as any other long haired dog in warmer climates.
> 
> I used to dirt run him in CT, and never had any issues. Just make sure they have easy access to water.
> 
> Whenever it got over 100 degrees, he would just take a swim in the pool!


No, I didn't mean cool enough to run, I meant cool enough for her to be in her crate in the truck during the day. Vehicles can heat up quickly even in the shade. Warm days, she stays home. The rest of the year she comes to work with me and we exercise at lunch together.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

I do it a little differently with my dog...


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

wpcouch said:


> Went snowshoeing with the pups the other day...
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Nice Puggle.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Stormwalker said:


> I do it a little differently with my dog...


Nice! I bikejor with mine, just about every morning, they love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

here's a vid of me riding with my chocolate lab. she loves it.






Stephen's State Park from Jeff Drobits on Vimeo.


----------



## banzai132 (Aug 20, 2007)

jct said:


> how often does your dog go out with you? every ride? once a week? twice a week?


Mine goes with me EVERY time. Until her feet get torn up from the running. Then she gets a two week rest so her feet heal up.








This is crismis the trail running crackhead of mine for ten years!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

MAD40er said:


> Dont sweat it man, I used to live in Cape Town, South Africa and had a Siberian Husky. Not many people know that they have a double coat that insulates them in cold temperatures (thermo-regulation), but it also insulates them in warmer climates too. People assume because they were bred as snow dogs, they can't handle hotter climes. You just need to treat them as any other long haired dog in warmer climates.
> 
> I used to dirt run him in CT, and never had any issues. Just make sure they have easy access to water.
> 
> Whenever it got over 100 degrees, he would just take a swim in the pool!


I agree most people are like why do you have that dong out here???? blah blah blah He does prefer the cold over the heat but when it comes to running its all the same to him!


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Stormwalker said:


> I do it a little differently with my dog...


ha ha if i did that to my husky he would wrap me around a tree!


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

DAnREal said:


> I agree most people are like why do you have that dong out here???? blah blah blah He does prefer the cold over the heat but when it comes to running its all the same to him!


I agree...why do you have that dong out....anywhere??? 

It has been a while since I put up any pics of my trail clown. I've been enjoying seeing so many other great trail dogs.

I REALLY want at that cow please...









COME ON!! LETS GO!!









What?









Can I please go stick my head in the mud?


----------



## banzai132 (Aug 20, 2007)

You've got to love it when their eyes bug out like that.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*tango and pepper*

I have two pit mixes with a passion for trails: tango and pepper...tango is part lab and pepper is part boxer. tango has been riding with me for a little over a year. our weekly ride is usually 3-5 hours. Pepper has been joining us recently b/c tango was moping without her along for the ride. all of our rides are slow pedals up with technical downhills that they can take at their own pace (either chasing a lead rider, picking their way down after the trailing rider or zig-zagging in and out all over the place as you can see in the video below.)

here's a link to a video of tango bombing down a trail with a new friend of his (fidel); pepper makes an early cameo but stays behind with me to bring up the rear.

http://ridemtb.com/movie/tango_fidel_Miles2.html

and here are some pics


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/186726/

Cheekeye dog can run.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

202cycle said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread! Years ago I lived in Bozeman with my Chocolate lab Jim. She would literally tow me on the leash from my house in town to the trail head. I swear she would run 100 miles plus on a 40 mile ride. She's been gone for about 5 years now. When her Yellow puppy died last year (He lived with some really great folks), I got the itch for another lab. Lola is ready to hit the trails this spring, and I can't wait to get her out there!


Same coloration of my yellow i lost last year...man i need to get another yellow:thumbsup:


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

monkeywrenchMoose said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/186726/
> 
> Cheekeye dog can run.


This is awesome


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

My little trail dog is 1 year old today.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

couldnt resist


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Not picking on anyone here, but if you are out to get a new pup to be a trail dog, just don't run the dog very much his/her first year of life. That is when you are most likely to mess up their developing bones and joints with TOO much exercise. After a year, they'll let you know when they are tired, and the most important factor will be carrying enough water for them. My two cents.


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

Rudy is a happy boy when he sees the bikes...


----------



## turbospartan (Apr 8, 2010)

j944 said:


> Been snowing here so Bella and I waxed the bikes. Since she is ten now she doesnt hit the trails anymore but still loves to fetch


:thumbsup: for the BMC!

I just moved to Denver which is an awesome, dog friendly city (with awesome riding close by)..... except there is a ban on pitbulls, which sucks.

This is my (I use that term loosely... as it is actually my gf's family's dog, who still lives in MI but she loves me more than all of them combined) female apbt Layla:










She's really only went on one trail ride in the U.P. of Michigan, but she loved it. No leash - would never stray. Her real passion is swimming though (and diving up to 9 feet deep!):


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

*My homie, Brooklyn*

Brooklyn. My trail hound:


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

What's involved in training? I'd love to get my Border Collie out with me, but he has a real issue with doing zig-zag's while on leash.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Nocturnus said:


> What's involved in training? I'd love to get my Border Collie out with me, but he has a real issue with doing zig-zag's while on leash.


My BC mix learned to get out of the way when I yell, and now she's good skiing, trail running, and biking.

Those dogs are smart, and they have no desire to get run over. If your dog can function and think while outside, isn't to aroused to use its little doggie brain, it will be fine.

A solid recall is a must, too. Our dog knows to heel and to "stay close" on command. But she has a dog iq of about 200, so take that with a grain of salt. I have done a bunch of structured training with her, but never taken a class.

I think there was a dirtrag article a couple of months back on the topic.


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*DH Trail Dog Video*

My dog made it into our video from Last weekend.










Delirium: first ride from Andy Sherman on Vimeo.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

My Weim does pretty decent on the trails. She is incredibly easily distracted by her nose though and will from time to time stop to sniff something, then come charging down the trail at Mach 5 to catch back up. She also has an affinity for taking shortcuts when she knows the trails.


----------



## mrice0118 (Nov 28, 2009)

I started to take my dog (lab/beagle mix) out during the winter months. I recently took him out when it was almost 80 degrees out and he seemed very hot. We stopped a lot and gave him water. My concern is when it gets even hotter (90ish degrees) will he still be ok? Do you guys take your dogs out when its really hot?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

mrice0118 said:


> I started to take my dog (lab/beagle mix) out during the winter months. I recently took him out when it was almost 80 degrees out and he seemed very hot. We stopped a lot and gave him water. My concern is when it gets even hotter (90ish degrees) will he still be ok? Do you guys take your dogs out when its really hot?


We will take our dogs out on hot days, but will carry plenty of water, only ride where there is more water, and tend to take it pretty easy. As long as they have ample opportunity to cool off, you should be fine


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

mrice0118 said:


> I started to take my dog (lab/beagle mix) out during the winter months. I recently took him out when it was almost 80 degrees out and he seemed very hot. We stopped a lot and gave him water. My concern is when it gets even hotter (90ish degrees) will he still be ok? Do you guys take your dogs out when its really hot?


It's really a case-by-case basis. If you work/play with your dog enough and can recognize the dog's stress level, then you know when to quit or how much is too much. Some dogs not accustomed to higher level of exercise will go until they blow, then it's too late. You'll have a heat stroke casualty that you will need to rush to the vet. My dog is a working SAR dog and after 4 years of operations, she has a good way of telling me she's peaked. She will simply find shade, lie down, and rest. Again, as I've said before on this forum, make sure you carry enough water for both of you, no matter how short the run is. I've seen too many people overlook water for their running mates.:nono:


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

Sarguy said:


> It's really a case-by-case basis. If you work/play with your dog enough and can recognize the dog's stress level, then you know when to quit or how much is too much. Some dogs not accustomed to higher level of exercise will go until they blow, then it's too late. You'll have a heat stroke casualty that you will need to rush to the vet. My dog is a working SAR dog and after 4 years of operations, she has a good way of telling me she's peaked. She will simply find shade, lie down, and rest. Again, as I've said before on this forum, make sure you carry enough water for both of you, no matter how short the run is. I've seen too many people overlook water for their running mates.:nono:


i agree. every dog is different. i have three labs and one of them does not like temps over 80 degrees with high humidity. The other two can handle up to 90 with a good amount of humidity but with shade. A little at a time to build a tolerance goes a long way too. Water is a must. I carry enough for both of us.. actually i give most of my water to my dogs.


----------



## jdmaum1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Its tough getting these little guys motivated!! LOL


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Whiskers wearing Doggles to keep the dirt kicked up by the bikes out of her eyes.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, seriously have to ask, can the dog see properly with those things on? Dogs eyes are not set on the front of their face like humans, they are slightly to the side for better all around vision, but I guess these could work somewhat like blinders for a horse in keeping attention focused ahead and blocking any distractions from the side. 


 Mtn-Rider said:


> Whiskers wearing Doggles to keep the dirt kicked up by the bikes out of her eyes.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

LyNx said:


> OK, seriously have to ask, can the dog see properly with those things on? Dogs eyes are not set on the front of their face like humans, they are slightly to the side for better all around vision, but I guess these could work somewhat like blinders for a horse in keeping attention focused ahead and blocking any distractions from the side.


With looks that sharp who cares if it works? It's all about the rock star image and this dog has it in spades!


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

*This is Shelby, Mikaela's Dog*

This is Shelby, she loves to ride!








This is Mikaela's dad, he loves to ride too!








This is Mikaela








She needs your help. www.mojoformikaelas.com

Help us help Mikaela and you could win a sweet Ibis Mojo SL! The drawing is this Friday, April 29th. 48 hours left to get your donations in.

Thanks.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

When you're cool, the sun is always shining.


----------



## RedneckRider (Feb 22, 2004)

*santa dog*

Here's my pup. I am transitioning him into a trail dog. He runs 6 - 8 miles a day with me, and he's just over 1 1/2 years.


----------



## truble911 (Mar 1, 2004)

+1 for Doggles our dog loves them. Can't take Maddie on many trail rides - if she saw rabbit I may never find her again. She is a swimming fool however and runs around 12 miles a week with my wife.


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)

This is Stewart, he's a fox terrier/ heeler mix. He runs pretty much right next to the back wheel. I started taking him on the commuter to get him tired.


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, awesome thread.










Here's Olive at the top of Galbraith, just before heading down. We regularly do 2+ hours together. She can go longer in the cool days, or on shady trails, but if the temps go up, we go shorter and with more water. Kudos to those who watch the water intake.

Don't know if the Doggles are good or not...but those pictures are priceless, nonetheless!


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

Murphy is just over a year old now and she's been riding with me for about 2 months. She's a rescue and we assume a lab border collie mix. We've been taking her hiking since she was a pup and she'll never leave our side...unless she spots a squirrel of course. We knew she was going to be a handful when she ran to the top of Mt. Washington and ran back down, without taking a breath. The bike has been the greatest thing for her...she gets super excited when she sees me putting the bike on the roof. My favorite part is letting her lead the way and pick the trails...keeps me alert. Recently she's learned how to drink from my camelback if i squirt it into her mouth.

tough to get pics, as she rarely stops moving. i do have some great video of her riding with me i'll get up soon.



















i think we were both confused when we got to this point










post ride


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So glad to see this thread still going, loads of happy looking dogs :thumbsup: Haven't taken my little guy out in a while, he definitely due some trail time.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Man that looks like some good puppy sleep.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Sally


----------



## J.R.B (Sep 25, 2005)

My labs, Titus (yellow) and Grace (chocolate), looking back at me wondering why I'm taking so long to climb a hill.


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

to her every ride is the best ride ever!


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Dawn patrol with the Red Runner.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

You people talking about heat problems with your dogs should check out the Ruff Wear swamp coolers.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

idbrian said:


> You people talking about heat problems with your dogs should check out the Ruff Wear swamp coolers.


Humm, those look interesting and they have good reviews. 
https://www.ruffwear.com/Swamp-Cool...revents-Canine-Heat-Exhaustion-from-Ruff-Wear

Even after Spartacus getting a good trimming, he still seems to get hot.








Lately with all the rain, finding water along the trails hasn't been a problem.

Here he is during a ride, cooling off in the Noxubee River.









And then after the ride, cooling off in Choctaw Lake.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

On the Noxubee Hills Trail System a new trail has been named in honor of the past and present trail dogs.

Read full story here....
http://www.msmtb.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2960


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Trails drying out.


----------



## michaeltrent41 (Apr 29, 2011)

DWill said:


> I'd love to take my Ridgeback with me. He'd love to run.
> 
> Just way too many rattle snakes and other bikers on the trails.
> I's hate to see him get bitten or hit by a bike or run into another rider and either cause the rider to get hurt or get hurt himself.
> ...


I've also got a RR that I'd love to take along- just not sure how he would do on tight trails with trees ... he would have to remain on leash - I feel terrible sometimes going out for a ride without him- then when I'm done with my ride and quite tired, I still need to take him for 5-6 miles walking/jogging- would love to knock both out at once ... love to Ridgebacks!


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll play along:

Sierra... Mutt of unknown origin but we believe maybe a pit-whippet mix. She's good for at least 15 miles.

Post-ride bath:

















Riding Area-51 in Bigbear with the wife









A rare snow-day in orange county:









Another bigbear shot:


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's our trail dog. She get too distracted with squirrels to run alongside the bike and her obsession with sticks would only mean one of them would get in the spokes.
Here's her running with her latest find.


----------



## oosay (Sep 4, 2005)

Abbey, 3 y/o posing for the camera (phone, sorry)
Rescued her from the pound about 1 1/2 years ago and first thing after we got home was go for a bike ride and I she was a natural!
Follows right behind me and loves to hit all the jumps!


----------



## kateroo (May 7, 2012)

My trail dog, a German Shepherd Dog, is aging, I don't expect her to be with me much longer. Because her temperament is soooo good, and she is very smart, I am considering getting a puppy now, so she can help train it. 

I'm thinking about a Belgian Malinois. I want something highly trainable, like the GSD, but with a leaner body and more endurance. My concern is high prey drive - I don't want a dog I can't trust off lead in the woods. Does anyone have any experience with the breed? Specifically, as a trail dog?


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

kateroo said:


> My trail dog, a German Shepherd Dog, is aging, I don't expect her to be with me much longer. Because her temperament is soooo good, and she is very smart, I am considering getting a puppy now, so she can help train it.
> 
> I'm thinking about a Belgian Malinois. I want something highly trainable, like the GSD, but with a leaner body and more endurance. My concern is high prey drive - I don't want a dog I can't trust off lead in the woods. Does anyone have any experience with the breed? Specifically, as a trail dog?


I know that the Mallinois is really popular with Police forces for K-9 duties (easier to throw over fences and through windows) So they certainly DO have a high prey drive but like the German sheperds are trainable for recall. What about an electronic collar?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Kendal, my 5 yo choc lab loves to ride out:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Ive been training our 10 month lab Jagger to run the trails while I bike. He loves it. Sadly, he started favoring his right shoulder after one of our bi-weekly rides. I took him to the vet and he said no more trail runs until 18 months old  He recovered from favoring his right shoulder after 3 days. He looks at me real sad when I pass by the yard with my bike on my way out.


----------



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

oosay said:


> Abbey, 3 y/o posing for the camera (phone, sorry)
> Rescued her from the pound about 1 1/2 years ago and first thing after we got home was go for a bike ride and I she was a natural!
> Follows right behind me and loves to hit all the jumps!


Great lookin doggie, is she a heeler?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Boudreaux, my Finnish Lapphund


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

I finally have a trail dog after years of dreaming!


----------

